# Savage .308 10GLXP3 bolt act vs. Marlin Lever 336 xlr 30-30



## ltblazer2001 (May 6, 2009)

I am a Navy Vet just got out of Active service last week. :sniper: :sniper: 
I am looking for my first rifle, It will mostly be used at the range , but I would like to be able to use it for deer and possibly hog. I'd like to be able to shoot at 300 max. I have narrowed down to three guns, I am 6'5" tall and LEFt Handed. Please let me know your reccommendations:
1- Savage .308 left hand bolt Model 10GLXP3.
http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.a ... =128579039

2- Marlin 336xlr 30-30 lever action
http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/xlr/336.asp

3- Marlin 336c 
http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/ ... e/336C.asp

I have added one more possibility.
the 308mxlr marlin.
http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/ ... 08MXLR.asp

Please let me know what you think, I'd like to buy the rifle soon
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thank you for your service and welcome to Nodak Outdoors.

Any of the rifles mentioned wil do the job.

The 30-30 cartridge is great for deer and hogs, but has limitations. At 300 yards the 308 Win is much better, more accurate and has more punch.

I would stay away from the 308 Marlin Express as it is new and finding loaded ammo may be difficult.

In my opinion, the Savage bolt rifle is the best of your choices. the rifle itself is very accurate out of the box and the 308 win will work great on deer and hogs out to your stated range of 300 yards and beyond.

Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

.308 is a great multiple purpose cartridge, and savage has picked up their game quite a bit, the accu-trigger will make the savage hands down better than the other options you listed.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

.308 WIN is what I was refering to, I haven't played with the Marlin Exp. yet


----------



## ltblazer2001 (May 6, 2009)

I thank you all for your help. what is the 30-30 good up to with a scope? What is the difference in recoil? What is a good range grain bullet to shoot for the .308 and .30-30 I'd like to compare ammo prices. The 300 yard was merely a guess what is the normal range for taking down a deer? Lots of question, no need to use all of your time answering all, but anything you can I really appreciate it.
Thanks in advance


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Out of the choice you mentioned, I don't see much of a decision. I'd pick the Savage 308Win every time from that list.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

In my opinion the 30-30 probably has an effective rage of 150 yards, after that the knock down power and the drop of the bullet will make it difficult to kill a deer. A 30-30 has a speed of around 2200-2300 FPS and at 200 yeards a velocity of about 1600. A .308 has a muzzel velocity close to 2800 fps and at 200 yards a velocity of 2200, it would be effective up to the 300 yards you are looking for.

A .308 will kick a little less than a 30-06, not much worse in my opionion than a .270, the differance in recoil will be significant wiht the 308 kicking much harder than a 30-30, but its not really a fair comparison between the two. I would see if someone you know has a 30-06, or a .270 and see if it is something you could cope with.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Go with the savage. I have the savage 110 left hand model you wont regret it, they are awsome guns. Thank you for your service and good luck with your civilian career/life. I still have 4 years left in the guard the whole one weekend a month idea has not been vary true since i got in but i love it anyway.

utahhunter1


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The recoil on the 30-30's that I have shot seems to be more than even a 30-06. I think the felt recoil is more because of the make up of the stock on the lever action. To me the just seem to kick more.

30-30 would be 150 - 200 yards max. .308 is effective a lot further than your self imposed 300 yard max.

Another thing to consider is reloading. You may not do it now, but at some point in the future you may decide to try it. The .308 offers way more bullet options than the 30-30, both in factory ammo and for reloading.

Most factory loads for the 30-30 are 150 grain. The .308 is also available in 150 grain loads and they are fairly common. I shoot 168 grain match ammo most of the time on paper, I handload 165 grain ballistic tips for hunting, although now that Nosler is making a 168 grain ballistic tip I am going to switch to that bullet. My Savage just likes that 168 grain bullet, shoots it better than anything else.

huntin1


----------



## ltblazer2001 (May 6, 2009)

Huntin 1 you should be a salesmen. I am sold on the savage .308 lefty bolt, can you help me decide on which to buy? I think my choices are the:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/compare.php

Personally I like the first one but I am open to suggestion.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, I've heard that before. And I've convinced enough people to try Savage that they should be paying me. 

I like my 10FP, but then I just prefer heavy barreled rifles. I am saving my pennies so that I can at some point get a .223 bolt. It will likely be this one instead of the 10FP:

Weather Warrior

Plainsman has one in 22-250 I believe, nice rifle and it shoots well.

To be honest I do not like the Savage package deals. They tend to put cheaps scopes on them and they really don't do the rifle justice with a cheap scope. So, if you can afford it I suggest getting the rifle, and then get some good scope mounts and a decent scope. Lately I've come to really like Nikon. I have 2 Buckmasters and a Monarch, and a Nikon spotting scope. They should pay me too. :lol: 
If all you can afford right now is the package deal, go for it. You will at least be shooting, and you can save up and get a better scope later.

huntin1


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

From your own list of possibles, I'd guess you lever actions, or the way they look. With some of the newer cartridges you may be able to down deer size animals well beyond the stereotypical 150 yard line, but for other than "in-close" shooting, I might suggest, as the majority has already, fgo with the bolt rifle...you'll thank yourself later... good luck and good hunting


----------

